# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG - Samsung updates !

## mohamed73

*04.10.2011   Samsung Focus (i917) Unbrick, Dead boot repair supported  * *Added support for* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Please click "Check for Updates" Button in RIFF JTAG Manager to download and install new files.*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

